# RCS Pregnancy



## lennik (May 12, 2014)

How can you tell a red cherry shrimp is pregnant. Does a fat belly mean babies or just fat?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

you will see the eggs


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can see some of the eggs in this pic. Just know that the eggs can be different colors. I have some where the eggs are yellow, some are green so on and so forth.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That must be RCS specific. Not the way it is for the 3 colors I keep.


----------

